# miss patty cake's lyrics to: give me five, He's alive! ???



## MayLOC (Sep 20, 2006)

Does anybody have/know the song lyrics to Miss Patty Cake's song: 

Give me five He's alive??

I know I can order the DVD and will for my kids, but I saw the eggstravaganza program on this morning and would love to teach that song to my sunday school class tomorrow morning.

anybody???

I was able to write down verse 1, 2, and 5. I think I got 3 figured out but sure can't remember 4. can you help?

thanks.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I did a google search and came up with this...maybe it can help you...

http://www.song-lyrics-mania.com/Song_Lyrics_m/Artist-miss_pattycake.html


----------



## MayLOC (Sep 20, 2006)

thanks so much for trying. the page you gave me says they have taken down the lyrics for copyright reasons.? Unless I am missing something I can only find that one page. 

thanks.


----------

